# تركيبة لتصنيع كريم وجل حلاقة على شكل بخاخ



## الكيمياوي اكرم (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء في المرفقات ملف تركيبة لتصنيع كريم وجل حلاقة على يصنع شكل بخاخ .
أسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد وحشرنا واياكم مع محمد وآله الأطهار وصحبه المنتجبين


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم 
ولكن من اين تاتى الخامات
وايه رنج الاسعار لو سمحت
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز الخامات موجودة عند محلات بيع المواد الكيميائية والأسعار تحسب حسب تكلفة المنتج المراد تصنيعه وهذا حسب البلد الذي تسكن فيه ولك من كل التقدير والأحترام وهذه فورملا عالمية وليست فورملا محلية نستطيع التحكم بالنسب فورملا حديثة


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم لاهتمامك بالرد
وففقك الله 
وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## agabeain (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى اكرم اسم على مسمى وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (29 مارس 2010)

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى وجزيتم خيرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 مارس 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى وجزيتم خيرا لمروركم الكريم


 جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا فكما عودتنا مواضيعك اكثر من رائعة وارجوا الافادة اذا كان هناك اسماء تجارية لهذه المواد


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (31 مارس 2010)

أنا في الخدمة أخي العزيز يونس ووفقكم الله اخي العزيز هذه الأسماء للمواد موجودة في السوق وبهذه الأسماء


----------



## رناحميد (31 مارس 2010)

الف شكر وممنونة


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (1 أبريل 2010)

انا في الخدمة اختي


----------



## ABNROSHD (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (7 أبريل 2010)

انا في الخدمة


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخويا اكرم وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررر اخي العزيز محمد وجزيت خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله اخي الكريم وجعلك زخرا للإسلام واتمنى لك كمال الصحه والعافية


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررر اخوي ابو يوسف لمرورك


----------



## mtramadan (23 يونيو 2010)

أنا مش كيميائى ممكن تعطينى أسماء هذه المواد بالعربى


----------



## aboobaidaa (23 يونيو 2010)

جزيت الجنه اخى الكريم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (24 يونيو 2010)

انا في الخدمة


----------



## raar (19 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## HassanEissa (8 أكتوبر 2014)

أﻷخ الكريم أكرم أرجو التكرم على
بتركيبة كريم الحلاقة ولكم من الله
خير الجزاء. أرجوك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (8 أكتوبر 2014)

أخي العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
على الرغم من قلة دخولي الى المنتدى لكن سالبي طلبك بما استطيع حيث توجد لدي تراكيب لكريم حلاقة ولكن تحتاج بعض التعديل على بعض المواد فيها 

Product: BRUSHLESS SHAVE CREAM
Part Ingredient Wt. %
A Deionized Water 68.5
A Propylene Glycol 4.0
A Potassium Hydroxide 0.8
B HYDROFOL ACID 1655 16.0
B Clearlan 3.5
B PEG 400-MS 3.2
C Preservative q.s.
Solids: 38.7%
pH: 7.5
Viscosity: 50000 cps
Mixing Instructions:
Heat pre-mixed Parts A and B to 75-80°C. With adequate agitation, add Part B to Part A. With
mixing, cool to 30°C.
فعليك دراسة وجود هذه المواد في بلدك والجدوى الأقتصادية لها حسب اسعار المواد الخام 
وانا حاضر لأي استفسار ونسألكم الدعاء (ان الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه)


----------



## HassanEissa (23 أكتوبر 2014)

السيد المحترم أكرم الف شكر ﻹهتمامكم بطلبى
وأسأل الله لكم دوام المعرفة وخيرها


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (23 أكتوبر 2014)

انا في الخدمه أخي العزيز وانا غير متفضل بهذا فالفضل لله


----------



## مصعب الجبيحي (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed sigma (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​
​


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (9 يناير 2015)

موفقين اخواني لكل خير


----------

